# Programming Highway 276 to BRP and Asheville into SatNav



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

I am doing PCD on Thursday, and I was wondering if anyone knew how to program the route in the Performance Center Trip advice into the SatNav. I assume just putting Asheville would take a more direct route. I guess I can just alter the route step by step in Google Maps and then just send it to the car. Just wondering if there are better ways? Or I can go old school and just use the paper they gave me.


----------



## unintelligible (Jan 10, 2012)

afshawnt said:


> I guess I can just alter the route step by step in Google Maps and then just send it to the car.


I was under the impression that you couldn't even do that. In the sense that the send-to-car functionality simply sends the destination address to the car, and wouldn't send the full route if you modified it through Google Maps. If this is incorrect I'm ecstatic.

Sorry for the lack of help... I've never used the current version of iDrive, just read about it. :dunno:


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

You may be right. I haven't used the new iDrive in the US yet, so I have no idea. Looks like it will be paper for me.


----------



## wh00sh (Dec 3, 2011)

Input a multiple destination trip and include the towns along the route you wish to take. Worked great for me in Europe.


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

yea. I may try that. Thanks.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Google Maps will only allow you to send the address to the vehicle. Basically it saves you from having to right it down and then re-enter it in the vehicle's navigation system. Once you receive the message in the vehicle, you can send it straight to navigation.

Within the Navigation system you can force it to go the route you want by putting in way points and building a trip. For each new address, you'll want to choose "Add as another destination" after entering it (instead of "Start guidance").

You can pull up the following locations on Google Maps and send them to your vehicle. Follow the link and click on the map in the top right hand corner. Then click "more" under that location and then click "send". You should see an option for Car at that point. If you are not familiar with how to send these to your vehicle, click here to view the FAQ's on BMWUSA.com.

*Stop 1* - The Junction, Landrum SC

*Stop 2* - Brevard, NC

*Stop 3* - Pisgah Inn, Blue Ridge Parkway, Brevard, NC

*Stop 4* - Wherever you want to go. If you are not heading to Asheville, you can start your 4th destination as soon as you reach the stop sign at the intersection of US-276 & the Blue Ridge Parkway.


----------



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

Yup, that's how I managed to map the route when I drove from PCD to Ashville via the 276. It's a great scenic drive with the Smoky in the backdrops once you get up to the ridge, and plenty of twisties for spirited driving before you get up to the ridge.

Once you are in the mountains it's hard to get lost, but there are lots of turns in the towns before the mountains.

If you are going to the Biltmore Estate, try to drive thru the front yard (allowed) and take a picture of your bimmer with the mansion in the background. I regret I didn't stop to do that.


----------

